
Police hunt for person taking daily walk dressed as ‘terrifying’ plague doctor - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/coronavirus-plague-doctor-hellesdon-norfolk-police-a9489781.html
======
Kaibeezy
Clear consensus in the comments.

